# Derek Kidner



## bookslover (Jan 30, 2007)

Does anyone on the Board know anything biographical about Derek Kidner? His commentaries are very popular (especially on the Psalms, it seems), but I know next to nothing about the man.

Is he still alive? How old is he? Is he married? Children? What's the history of his professional life?

Googling doesn't help. The man's a mystery...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 30, 2007)

I have found a few bits of information about him:

* He was born on September 22, 1913 in London. 

* He studied at the Royal School of Music in London (A.R.C.M., 1933) and at the University of Cambridge (M.A., 1944).

* He served as Tutor of Oak Hill Theological School (1951 - 1964) and as Warden or Director of Tyndale House, Cambridge (1964 - 1978).

* He wrote many (primarily) Old Testament commentaries.

* He is viewed as leaning towards Old Earth Creationism.

* He was an Anglican minister.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 30, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I have found a few bits of information about him:
> 
> * He was born on September 22, 1913 in London.
> 
> ...



His birthdate, plus all your past-tense verb forms, lead me to assume he's with the Lord now.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 31, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I have found a few bits of information about him:
> 
> * He was born on September 22, 1913 in London.
> 
> ...



Shouldn't that be Royal College of Music instead of Real School of Music? The former is famous, the latter is unknown to me.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 31, 2007)

bookslover said:


> His birthdate, plus all your past-tense verb forms, lead me to assume he's with the Lord now.



I can't confirm his death, but I agree that given his age it is likely. 



bookslover said:


> Shouldn't that be Royal College of Music instead of Real School of Music? The former is famous, the latter is unknown to me.



Yes, indeed, my bad!


----------

